# Plans



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,Sat.'s fast approaching anyone wanna go outta Pickens/Johnsons?

Robin


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

I would love to just got my outback so need someone with some experience to show me the ropes!


----------



## Tugboat (Mar 24, 2011)

I would like to join you i just installed the new ff/gps on the PA my only problem is I don't have a night pass yet


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Not sure yet Robin in the meantime here is a good website to check surf conditions.. http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/destin-florida.html even though it says destin it covers the whole gulf coast.


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

I would love to go out this weekend but I have to take the wife to Atlanta for the weekend. Don't forget this is the last chanse for Red Snappers.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Tugboat said:


> I would like to join you i just installed the new ff/gps on the PA my only problem is I don't have a night pass yet


 
I have one,I'm looking at Pickens 2nd lot,3 barges.I don't have my gps/ff installed yet,do you have the #'s ?

Robin


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

hey robin me and the gang are goin back out that sunday and your always welcome to join us.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Fo Shiz where y'all goin man I wanna tag along


----------



## Tugboat (Mar 24, 2011)

Robin said:


> I have one,I'm looking at Pickens 2nd lot,3 barges.I don't have my gps/ff installed yet,do you have the #'s ?
> 
> Robin


Yes,I got the #s for the barges and any others I could find.I'm going to take it to the water tomorrow to make sure the ff works good, and I should be good to go for saturday.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

MrPhoShiz said:


> hey robin me and the gang are goin back out that sunday and your always welcome to join us.


Will do.................Same time and place?

Robin


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

MrPhoShiz said:


> hey robin me and the gang are goin back out that sunday and your always welcome to join us.


I too would also like to join you guys... what time?


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

were planning on meeting 2nd lot after pickens entrance, 0500


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

pompanopete said:


> I too would also like to join you guys... what time?


Let's all meet at 5am.................Robin


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

We talking 2nd parking lot?


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

yupp


----------



## Ocarter2 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey fellas, what times are you planning on meeting up at Pickens on Sunday ? I just got set up for the gulf and would like to hook up with a group. 

Thanks OC


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Ocarter2 said:


> Hey fellas, what times are you planning on meeting up at Pickens on Sunday ? I just got set up for the gulf and would like to hook up with a group.
> 
> Thanks OC


Post #12 has a clue........................

Robin


----------



## Ocarter2 (Jul 11, 2011)

Robin said:


> Post #12 has a clue........................
> 
> Robin


Lol thanks Robin. I had a blonde moment, I assumed the times were for Sat only. Great then I'll see y'all there Sunday

OC


----------



## Earl (Dec 22, 2007)

*Saturday?*

I'm trying to keep up with this thread, are you guys planning on a Saturday 0500 launch still?
Rusty


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Saturday morning 0500 2nd parking lot ft pickins


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Lol Is it Sunday????


----------



## Ocarter2 (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok well if anyone is going Sunday at 0500 at the second lot on Pickens email me [email protected]


----------



## shkad14 (Apr 26, 2008)

All the talk of Sunday. Is Saturday still on? If so, is there an address or way I can see the place on google earth. I am coming from Fairhope, Al and have never fished over there.

I do not have my FF/GPS installed, yet. Will that be a problem?


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

shkad14 said:


> All the talk of Sunday. Is Saturday still on? If so, is there an address or way I can see the place on google earth. I am coming from Fairhope, Al and have never fished over there.
> 
> I do not have my FF/GPS installed, yet. Will that be a problem?


Sat. is on.
Look for Pensacola Beach/Ft. Pickens Rd..The second parking lot on the left is the put in.
No problem,there will be someone with them.We're meeting at 5am.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Hey robin I don't have a night pass how am I gonna get in to meet up with y'all?


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Redalert08 said:


> Hey robin I don't have a night pass how am I gonna get in to meet up with y'all?


You've been PM'd

Robin


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Are y'all still heading out tomorrow(Saturday)? Forecast isn't looking so good...If you guys are I'll probably be launching at Chickenbone around 530ish if the surf looks safe. I'll just meet you out there.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Yes sir I've really learned not to trust weather channel because I went yesterday morning and the surf report and chop said it was terrible and it was flat and said it was 70% chance of rain and it didn't rain till like 8 last night so maybe it will be good!


----------



## Tugboat (Mar 24, 2011)

Yep it never hurts to go out there and at least see for yourself


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

be careful of the park rangers!


----------



## shkad14 (Apr 26, 2008)

a said:


> be careful of the park rangers!


Please expand on this comment.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

according earlier posts, the park rangers are going postal


----------



## shkad14 (Apr 26, 2008)

a said:


> according earlier posts, the park rangers are going postal


Going Postal about what? I am coming from out of town and want to know what NOT to do.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

u might try asking for all the regulations at the gate. According to recent posts you can expect to be harrassed by the postal rangers, if you bend the slightest rule. check todays posts! ft pickens problems, and another recent post. Alot of local fishermen, including me that wont go out there anymore!


----------



## shkad14 (Apr 26, 2008)

a said:


> u might try asking for all the regulations at the gate. According to recent posts you can expect to be harrassed by the postal rangers, if you bend the slightest rule. check todays posts! ft pickens problems, and another recent post. Alot of local fishermen, including me that wont go out there anymore!


If I am not mistakin, I will be at the park before there is anyone at the gate, so cant ask about regulations.


----------



## Ocarter2 (Jul 11, 2011)

shkad14 said:


> If I am not mistakin, I will be at the park before there is anyone at the gate, so cant ask about regulations.


Hey I will be going out to Pickens tonight or early a.m. To renew my pass. If nobody adds clarification to the Ranger Post I will post any new info that I can find out.

-OOK-


----------



## Tugboat (Mar 24, 2011)

What's the price of an annual night pass for ft Pickens ?


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

30 or 35


----------



## Earl (Dec 22, 2007)

*Park Rangers*

The way I understand it:

The gate opens about 7am. If you have an annual pass ($25) you can also purchase a night owl pass ($30) that will allow you to use a key pad with a combination to get into the park. They will give you a big green parking pass that you will have to place on your dash when you use the pass.
If the rangers are checking cars before the gates open and you don't have a pass (maybe you drove in behind someone with the combination) then you could get a ticket.


----------



## Blue Waters (Feb 19, 2010)

*whats up*

First I read Sunday and now it's Saturday, I wish someone would make up their minds, I can make it Sunday but then I read you need an owl pass to get in to Pickens before 7 AM. I would have to put in at chicken bone beach and I have no GPS to find the spot so I would have to hook up with someone that does. "SNAFU" --- Sure would love to go and get snapper, I need GPS for Christmas this year ---- darn!


----------



## shkad14 (Apr 26, 2008)

I dont want to get a ticket, but I want to get there a 5am. Looks like I might be screwed. Just bought a non resident FL fishing license, but I dont know what to do now.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

you need to hook up with someone on here thats goin out and ride in with them. if they have a truck they can load your yak with theirs. Other than that you need a ft pickens annual pass and an annual night owl pass. Dunno if they have one day or one night passes or not.


----------



## shkad14 (Apr 26, 2008)

Is there a place near there where you dont needs a pass I could launch? I would prefer to launch with everyone else, but that isnt looking possible right now.


----------



## Tugboat (Mar 24, 2011)

shkad14 said:


> Is there a place near there where you dont needs a pass I could launch? I would prefer to launch with everyone else, but that isnt looking possible right now.


Chickenbone beach would be about it,it's the last parking lot before entering FT Pickens


----------



## shkad14 (Apr 26, 2008)

ANyone leavin out of there at 5?


----------



## Dont painc (Aug 1, 2008)

Iam game Saturday if yall are still going. Shkad14 we can see if your yak will fit in my truck with mine. I can met u at chicken bone parking lot at 445am just look for a Ram crew cab


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Looks like mother nature won.70% chance,thunder,lightning,3' surf.I'm going inshore,this am.

Sunday looks better................

Robin


----------



## Dont painc (Aug 1, 2008)

Iam with Robin on that call. Guess Iam trying for Jonhson beach after the day break.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Well does not look to good for Sunday also, surf report is 3-4 ft surf:thumbdown:. So gonna be an inshore day for for me. I was up @ 0300 and heard the thunder and rain, so back to bed I went. WOW was the first time i slept in for a long time. So i thinks I am gonna work on safety light and flag project for the yak. And plan to launch out of sherman cove @ 0 dark thirty. Be safe..:thumbsup:


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I left the kayak at home and hit the Gulf State Park Pier. Stocked up on shark bait. Non-stop bluefish and all the mullet you could snatch all day. Rained all morning, but I stayed dry in my sexy bright yellow rain suit


----------

